# Looking for Clinic with high rate for ICSI for 41 yr old!



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

I had my first failed cycle at GCRM with ICSI  - it didnt stick! so after the 2ww I got a negative. Looking for a clinic for ICSI for a 41yr old with a rate higher than 10% with my own eggs and DP frozen sperm. As the success rate decreases at GCRM for those aged 42.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Fertileroad, i'm with the Nuffield in glasgow, they have the higher rate for my age group, and i'm nearly 39. x


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Naddie thank you for your reply, I was originally with Nuffield but Bobby retired and no one wanted to take on my case as my AMH at 1.26 was too low, Bobby wanted me to go to Valencia to have a olive coloured baby - yip that was his words. I moved to GCRM and my AMH had risen to 6.7! Now I am beginning to wonder. ( I have PM you )


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Fertile - I am 42 and got a BFP at GCRM on my second cycle with them. I was given a less than 10% chance in Aberdeen, and 21% at GCRM - I guess stats are just stats but I was pretty impressed with them and thats why I transferred......maybe I just got lucky?

I actually started off with twins this cycle and saw 2 heartbeats at 7.5 weeks, but sadly lost one shortly after, but we still have one going strong at 9+2 -  

Good luck with your decision, but I've never regretted mine - ultimately everyone will recommend the clinic that worked for them!

S x


----------

